# Volaris discounts



## tbh (Apr 11, 2015)

Has anyone been able to use a Volaris discount lately? They are constantly offering discounts but I've never been able to determine on which flights they can be used. Their website is a real piece of work; it's confusing, of course, and the Help section regarding this doesn't match the current website. I've read everything I can find on three forums, Lakeside (Chapala) and here, but I haven't found anything relatively current that addresses this. 

I flew with them last week and they were good enough so I'd like to use them again; however, since their fares vary so much in just a few days I thought I'd look at discounts as an additional/alternative approach to checking them every day.

Thanks.


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

I get unwanted calls from Volaris at least once a day. They apparently have some sort of 'deal' going with Banco Santander - where we had an account a couple years back. That must be where they got our number. I would rather use InterJet as they never cold call me.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Volaris fares change to discounts on Monday midnight and Wednesday midnight usually if booking a couple of weeks ahead. They also have promotions on certain destinations that are on their website. You have to keep checking daily to get a good deal. The out of the way destinations fares change to discounts once the plane is nearly booked and close to departure time.


----------



## buzzbar (Feb 9, 2013)

lane:



AlanMexicali said:


> Volaris fares change to discounts on Monday midnight and Wednesday midnight usually if booking a couple of weeks ahead. They also have promotions on certain destinations that are on their website. You have to keep checking daily to get a good deal. The out of the way destinations fares change to discounts once the plane is nearly booked and close to departure time.


Thanks, interesting to know. I've never had any luck grabbing volaris discounts on the routes I want to fly, and was beginning to think their regular "up to" 50% discount really meant most services weren't anywhere near a 50% discount. But if it's all in the timing, I'll persevere!


----------



## tbh (Apr 11, 2015)

AlanMexicali said:


> Volaris fares change to discounts on Monday midnight and Wednesday midnight usually if booking a couple of weeks ahead. They also have promotions on certain destinations that are on their website. You have to keep checking daily to get a good deal. The out of the way destinations fares change to discounts once the plane is nearly booked and close to departure time.


A couple days ago there were discounts listed for most days of May and half of June, and most of those dates aren't particularly close to the present. They're all gone today, though. Still, it wasn't clear to me how to use/apply them in the reservation process. I tried some practices runs and I never saw any sign of getting the discount. 

Another example is one I got by email from Volaris today. I have no idea how to use it, or which flights it applies to. And look where it says " _... applies to fare only on the following fare classes: 50% off on L._" What is that supposed to mean? How do we proceed with something like that?


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

> Volaris fares change to discounts on Monday midnight and Wednesday midnight


 Knew about Monday but not Wednesday. I've spent many 2 AM Tuesdays monitoring fares and have found some unbelievable ones. Two weeks ago wife went L.A. to GDL for $95, tax included. In late January, my kids flew from the tiny Colima airport to Tijuana, $55. That's less than half the busfare. Check the fare in both pesos and dollars, might be a significant difference if there's been recent movement in the exchange rate.


----------



## tbh (Apr 11, 2015)

perropedorro said:


> Knew about Monday but not Wednesday. I've spent many 2 AM Tuesdays monitoring fares and have found some unbelievable ones. Two weeks ago wife went L.A. to GDL for $95, tax included. In late January, my kids flew from the tiny Colima airport to Tijuana, $55. That's less than half the busfare. Check the fare in both pesos and dollars, might be a significant difference if there's been recent movement in the exchange rate.


How do we find them, and how do we use them? Just a few days ago I saw many discounts on the calendar for May and June but no clue as to which flights they apply to or how to use the discount. Also, what do we do with a promo as shown in the image I attached? Also, do some of these discounts appear for only a couple hours in the middle of the night as suggested by your 2:00 a.m. vigil?


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

tbh said:


> How do we find them, and how do we use them? Just a few days ago I saw many discounts on the calendar for May and June but no clue as to which flights they apply to or how to use the discount. Also, what do we do with a promo as shown in the image I attached? Also, do some of these discounts appear for only a couple hours in the middle of the night as suggested by your 2:00 a.m. vigil?


I use both the Volaris website along with Kayak, but there are several others. It'll usually guide you to the promo, then you select your flight and time. As far as the 2:00 a.m. vigil, some fares might last a little longer, but the really good ones disappear before daylight. Nay and June are off-season, should be some great deals available, but the best fares are usually not available too far in advance. Two or three weeks maybe.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

perropedorro said:


> I use both the Volaris website along with Kayak, but there are several others. It'll usually guide you to the promo, then you select your flight and time. As far as the 2:00 a.m. vigil, some fares might last a little longer, but the really good ones disappear before daylight. Nay and June are off-season, should be some great deals available, but the best fares are usually not available too far in advance. Two or three weeks maybe.


You can put yourself on a Volaris email list. I get email from them once or twice a week with some special deal. If you read the fine print on their deals, you will see that they say "up to xx%", so it never is quite as good as it sounds, but they are still one of the better airlines out there for price and service in my experience.


----------



## tbh (Apr 11, 2015)

perropedorro said:


> I use both the Volaris website along with Kayak, but there are several others. It'll usually guide you to the promo, then you select your flight and time. As far as the 2:00 a.m. vigil, some fares might last a little longer, but the really good ones disappear before daylight. Nay and June are off-season, should be some great deals available, but the best fares are usually not available too far in advance. Two or three weeks maybe.


I've tried entering the promo code in that image, VPB50, and when I entered the flight times and destination it would either not let me enter a code, or it would seemingly ignore the code. Which brings me to this: at what point do we see whether the particular flight is eligible for the discount (if we have a code) and is there any way to know ahead of time which flights, or destinations qualify when the discount symbol is displayed on the calendar as we select dates? Put another way, do we have to simply try each prospective flight to see if we get a discount? Remember, when I looked at May and June a couple of days ago there was a little discount symbol on most of the days in May and June but no explanation of how to proceed with them. Last thing, does Kayak and others give us any more information about which flights and destinations qualify for a given discount? Thanks


----------



## tbh (Apr 11, 2015)

TundraGreen said:


> You can put yourself on a Volaris email list. I get email from them once or twice a week with some special deal. If you read the fine print on their deals, you will see that they say "up to xx%", so it never is quite as good as it sounds, but they are still one of the better airlines out there for price and service in my experience.


Yes, the promos are deceptive with carefully crafted qualifiers. Example, the "up to 50% off" really means less than 50% off. In the promo I attached there are several slippery qualifiers, none of which is clearly defined, and no apparent/easy way to get more information. That was the reason for my original posting -- I'm still looking for a way to decipher the discounts and to use them.


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

> You can put yourself on a Volaris email list.


 Maybe not a good idea given Volaris' fondness for generating spam. Worse if they've got your phone #. Wife used my phone to lodge a complaint about not having coffee available on her flight, and I got so many calls I had to block them.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

perropedorro said:


> Maybe not a good idea given Volaris' fondness for generating spam. Worse if they've got your phone #. Wife used my phone to lodge a complaint about not having coffee available on her flight, and I got so many calls I had to block them.


I don't know about the phone, that sounds unpleasant. But the email from Volaris is okay. I only get the discount offers and compared to the volume of spam I get from other sources, one or two messages a week is nothing. For awhile I was getting 300 spam messages a day. Now it is about 30 a day. I don't know what happened to change it. Probably someone shut down some of the big mass mailers. I have had the same email address for more than 15 years; it seems to be on a lot of lists.


----------

